# El Toro nibs



## Dan_F (Mar 11, 2008)

How are the stock nibs on the El Toro/Presidente pens form Berea? Are there better quality replacement nibs available? Lou's post on the  Heritage SF says they don't fit the El Toro. Any comments?

Dan


----------



## Narwhale (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the pens, and the nibs may be slightly better that average kit nibs.  What is good about them is their large size makes them real easy to tune and get writing good.
Rich s.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 12, 2008)

Lou's SF nibs won't fit because of the shape of the feed.  On the pens with the large nibs, there is normally a flat spot on the bottom of the feed that has to line up with a matching flat area in the section.  The El Toro has a perfectly round feed and for some reason that won't allow the SF nibs to stay in place.  The Little Havana from CSUSA accepts the SF nibs with no problem at all, but it's been discontinued.  I've been able to get an El Toro to accept a SF nib, but it took a lot of fiddling around and it isn't something I recommend doing.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Lou's SF nibs won't fit because of the shape of the feed.  On the pens with the large nibs, there is normally a flat spot on the bottom of the feed that has to line up with a matching flat area in the section.  The El Toro has a perfectly round feed and for some reason that won't allow the SF nibs to stay in place.  The Little Havana from CSUSA accepts the SF nibs with no problem at all, but it's been discontinued.  I've been able to get an El Toro to accept a SF nib, but it took a lot of fiddling around and it isn't something I recommend doing.



Been there...same result.[xx(]

I sell more El Toro's than any other FP....I have two as personal users, I like the balance for my hand.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim and Gerry---So are you happy with the stock nibs then?

Dan


----------



## gerryr (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't think there's a lot of choice unless I can figure out some way to modify or completely replace the section so it can use a proper feed.  I don't find the stock nib objectionable, but Lou's SF nibs are so much better I would prefer to use them as the standard nib.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 12, 2008)

Dan, Jim and Gerry - I would love to sell nibs for the El Toro, but the economics just aren't their.  An investment in one size of gold nibs is over $7,000 and in steel it is still nearly $1,000 (set up and mold fees kill you).  If there is enough interest in El Toro steel nibs, I will make inquiries and get a price.  Please note that I will probably HAVE to order at least 500, so if any of you post on !Yahoo or TPS, they might want to be included.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I'd be good for a couple, that only leaves 498 more to be spoken for.  Seriously, I haven't even seen or handled one of those pens yet, but thinking about trying the El Toro. It would be interesting to see what kind of demand there might be for the nibs though.

Dan


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> Jim and Gerry---So are you happy with the stock nibs then?
> 
> Dan



They are fine for me.  I have a few other steel nibs from another source that are very nice on them as well....I would love to have a gold nib to sell with it.

My users are very smooth now after some conditioning.


----------

